# Jackie Chan Calling It Quits



## habicore_5150 (May 18, 2012)

Cannes 2012: Jackie Chan to retire from action movies - Telegraph

This is real saddening to see, but at the same time I think that Chan really does deserve a break in the world of action films

What do some of you guys think?


----------



## Demiurge (May 18, 2012)

Yikes! Good for him to survive his career!


----------



## The Uncreator (May 18, 2012)

I love Jackie Chan movies, he is awesome.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 18, 2012)

"Looks like he won't be in Rush Hour 4"


----------



## -42- (May 18, 2012)

Shame, was hoping to see him in Expendables 3.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 18, 2012)

He's too busy doing commercials now


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2012)

Had to happen sooner or later. Dude's almost 60!


----------



## ROAR (May 18, 2012)

Congrats on 100 years Jackie


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 18, 2012)

The man had a good run. To go through all 100 of his movies without getting killed, and he almost did in Armour of God as well, he's even lived to reach his decline to some mediocre films. Agreed with synrgy that this was bound to happen. Good on him for taking a bow from his genre. 



chrisharbin said:


> He's too busy doing commercials now



Funny how the Asian culture sees this more as a badge of honour as opposed to the Western notion of whoring yourself to products.


----------



## ilyti (May 18, 2012)

I want to see him in more family films anyway. Do what Arnie did and star in a movie about a man having a baby.


----------



## Don Vito (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Jakke (May 19, 2012)

This is from Jackie's Facebook:

"_Hello all my friends and fans,

Yesterday in my press conference in Cannes for Chinese 12 Zodiac I said that this movie was my last big action movie. 

Today I was shocked when I woke up to read all the news coverage that I was retiring from doing Action movies.

I just want to let everyone know that I am not retiring from doing action movies. What I meant to say is that I need to do less of the life risking stunts on my movies. After all these years of doing so many stunts and breaking so many bones, I need to take better care of my body so I can keep working.

I will continue to do international action movies.

And I will keep improving my English 

I love all of you! 

Jackie_"


False alarm then


----------



## ilyti (May 20, 2012)

> And I will keep improving my English



 I love that guy..


----------



## Skyblue (May 27, 2012)

Ahh, Jackie Chan, I absolutely love him. I wouldn't mind him quitting action movies as he definitely deserves quitting, and hearing he isn't still makes me happy.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 27, 2012)

glad to hear he`s not giving up


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 29, 2012)

Chan is the man.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 1, 2012)

My favorite movie of his will always be Legend of Drunken Master. It has emphasis on drunken boxing and is ridiculously hilarious.


----------



## mcleanab (Jul 1, 2012)

When I was knee deep in my Wing Chun training, I was struggling with the Wooden Dummy form... just wasn't clicking right, didn't make sense to me...

Then RUMBLE IN THE BRONX hit the theatres and I saw this:



THEN it all made sense!

Jackie rules...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah Jackie has come a long way from having his ass kicked in Enter the Dragon, and his use of everyday items to defend himself is both astounding and amusing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 2, 2012)

His biography is a pretty good read.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 2, 2012)

Rumble in the Bronx has inspired me to want to learn how to kick someone's ass using a shopping cart and an old refrigerator.


----------

